
Ask HN: Any wireless mouse with a tactile/notched scroll wheel? - da02
Most of the mice I have used have scrolling that is too smooth. Is there a wireless mouse that has a nice tactile scroll wheel for each step?
======
pwason
I'm using a Logitech M510 right now.

~~~
da02
Thanks. I decided to try this one out.

------
garduque
I use a Logitech M720. No complaints.

